

Tim Draper wants California to split into 6 states - elaineo
http://www.policymic.com/articles/77547/this-venture-capitalist-wants-california-to-split-into-six-states-here-s-why-he-s-right

======
jorgem
I have always been a fan of the idea of splitting up California: More senators
means more people looking out for my interests (relatively). I'm always
jealous of those little states who have 2 senators, but are smaller than San
Diego county: Alaska, Wyoming, etc.

Shoot, Puerto Rico's population is bigger than 22 states, and those Puerto-
rican US citizens don't even have senators.

How to split up California's assets and debts is a big issue.

~~~
elaineo
The idea has merit, but I suspect that the real reason is that rich VCs in the
Valley don't want their tax dollars going to the rest of the state.

~~~
MaysonL
And that the Republicans would like to gerrymander the electoral college like
they have the House.

